# Vegas in February



## happybaby (Dec 28, 2009)

We will be staying at Bally's using our comps Sun thru Thurs.  I need 2 extra nights for the Fri and Sat. prior to our stay at Ballys

I have and RCI week to expire the end of February.   I can pull a 1br at Summer Bay or a 2 br at at Wyndham.  The other 2 or 3 choices are a little further off the strip.  

Which would you take and why?   Is it save walking back to the condo at night.  I see they have shuttle service til 1230am. 

We would stay at the condo Fri and Sat to avoid paying extra nights at Bally's, keep the room and maybe even go back during the week to wash clothes.  

Also, our dd and s-i-l may come Fri to Tues.  and other dd may fly in Mon thru Thurs so they can use the condo while we go to our comped room.

Even if they don't show up, I can save about 250.00 by not booking extra nights and I wont loose a week that I already paid m/f on.  I really don't want to give RCI more money for an extension on the week.

I'm leaning toward the 1br at Summer Bay because of it's proximity to Harrah's.  walk there, walk strip and then there is also the monorail.

Wyndham is closer to Bally's (where we will be staying) but seems a longer walk to the strip.


----------



## Michael (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wyndham*

We really liked the Wyndham when we stayed there in November.  Units and facilities were very nice.  Same distance to the strip as Summer Bay but you end up by Planet Hollywood and Miracle Mile.

- Michael


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a little biased but know that Summer Bay is an all new resort, with the entire facility having been re-done and a bit more construction going on at the front entrance. 

It's not a bad walk at all to Imperial Palace & Flamingo and with Bally's just a few steps further.   If I'm not mistaken, the Wyndam is a cluster of high rises, where Summer Bay is low rise former residential apartments in a garden setting.   I personally prefer this to high rises generally.

This offers you the opportunity to experience either location, flip a coin if you need to.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Little choice in our experience.*



happybaby said:


> Even if they don't show up, I can save about 250.00 by not booking extra nights and I wont loose a week that I already paid m/f on.  I really don't want to give RCI more money for an extension on the week.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the 1br at Summer Bay because of it's proximity to Harrah's.  walk there, walk strip and then there is also the monorail.
> 
> Wyndham is closer to Bally's (where we will be staying) but seems a longer walk to the strip.



We prefer the Grand Desert, Wyndham. Both are exactly the same distance from the strip but the Harmon area has a more secure area "feel" to it for walking and gets you to the strip right at Planet nHollywood/City Center - a really now area.  

The GD was built as a timeshare and has a ton of on site features, pools and so forth. All very upscale. While Summer Bay was just renovated into a timeshare from an apartment complex it isn't the same level of quality or any where near as amenity filled.  

The GD has a shuttle to Harrah's that runs fairly late. The monorail is closer to SB but is VERY expensive to ride and dumps you basically behind casino's (very strange).  

If we were choosing it would be GD #1, SB a distant #2.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 28, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> The GD has a shuttle to Harrah's that runs fairly late. The monorail is closer to SB but is VERY expensive to ride and dumps you basically behind casino's (very strange).
> 
> If we were choosing it would be GD #1, SB a distant #2.



$5 to ride the monorail is VERY expensive???       $5 = Very Expensive???  

Here's a link to a previous thread with the Summer Bay shuttle schedule:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107116


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 28, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> $5 to ride the monorail is VERY expensive???       $5 = Very Expensive???
> 
> Here's a link to a previous thread with the Summer Bay shuttle schedule:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107116



$5 IF it went someplace and was faster than walking might be OK. But $5 per person to go at most 5 miles, be let out at the back of buildings in a maze that is a minimum 2 block walk to the strip in most places is a total rip off.  When it was $2 per trip - $7 - 24 hours (as I recall) it was an OK deal. Now, until it can get you to the airport, it is very expensive for a very limited value ride. You save no time so why bother?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 28, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> $5 to ride the monorail is VERY expensive???       $5 = Very Expensive???
> 
> Here's a link to a previous thread with the Summer Bay shuttle schedule:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107116



Compared to other alternatives $10 for one RT ride is expensive. I you have a group of 2 or more, that's $10/head RT. You can often take a cab for less money if there's 2 or more people. 

The Duece bus was costing that much for an all day pass. It's been a couple of years since we've been there so it's probably a little more now


----------



## Dori (Dec 28, 2009)

We have stayed at both resorts and loved them both.  I think the GD is much more upscale, with more amenities, but you can't go wrong with either one.

Dori


----------



## happybaby (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.   

I decided on GD.  It's gold crown and 2br that sleeps 8, whereas SB only is 1br that sleeps 4. 

Not sure who is actually going.   But this way we have room foreverybody.So far it is me, DH and 2 DD.  (possibly s-i-l and dd boyfriend and dd little one)

What shows ?   Thoughts are Jubillee, Lion King, one of the cirque du soleil shows.

A trip to the Gr Canyon???   I think it's too long on the bus for the amount of time we spend there and also have to factor in the weather.

Maybe a trip to the Dam or Rock Canyon.

Also, not sure if dd is bringing the little one.  She is 8.  So they need to entertain her.    They could probably spend so much time looking at all the resorts and so many freebies to see at them.
If it were warmer, she would be happy in the pool, but February is a bit cold to swim.

Can't wait.   Last time I was to Vegas was 35 years ago!!!   Not counting an hour layover there a few times

thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2009)

I think you made the right choice with Grand Desert--especially since it's a two-bedroom. Plus all the construction on Harmon is finished so it's fine to walk there.  There's a skybridge to cross the Strip right at the corner of Harmon and LV Blvd. and it leads you right into City Center. There are lots of interesting things to see in there. Yesterday we discovered the three art galleries:  Chihuly Glass; a fantastic sculptor who does renditions of Cirque du Soleil performers & others; and an amazing photographer of gorgeous outdoor scenes. The galleries are all in a row between Mandarin Oriental & Crystals on the same level as the entrance to Aria.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2009)

happybaby said:


> What shows ?   Thoughts are Jubillee, Lion King, one of the cirque du soleil shows.
> 
> !


I don't know if your dates will coincide with the newest Cirque du Soleil show Viva Elvis but that would be fun to see.

Also, if you are familiar with Frank Caliendo, he has a great show at the Monte Carlo.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, there are 4 days during our stay for the Elvis show.

DH wants to see Elvis and if s-i-l goes he wants to see the Beetle one.   I like them both!!!!

DH wants to do Jubillee,but will have to do that after dd's leave.  They have the family show on Saturday but DH doesn't want to go to that one where dd won't go to the other show.    Embarrassed maybe???

If our gr.d comes, then I'd rather spend more money on shows for her and not even bother with the family Jubilee on Saturday.  Take her to Lion King and one of the cirque du soleil shows.  Which of these do you recommend.   NY is out withgr d.   I am leaning toward MGM, Beatles or Viva Elvis.   I can't get a trailer on the Viva but the other 2 I can . 
Has anybody been to the Viva Elvis one yet.

My sister just told me they saw KA cirque du soleil at MGM and did not like it.   Wished they had seen the Beatles performance.  Any opinions?


----------



## spatenfloot (Dec 30, 2009)

Cirque shows are very subjective. My wife absolutely loved KA. It all depends on what kinds of things the person enjoys.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just bought tickets to Jersey Boys for our upcoming LV trip. It is very highly rated.  If you are going in January, you can get a large discount here. Unfortunately, we are going in February.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 30, 2009)

spatenfloot said:


> Cirque shows are very subjective. My wife absolutely loved KA. It all depends on what kinds of things the person enjoys.



I did notice that on some of the clips.  Would KA, O, Beatles or Viva be ok to take our 8 yr old gr. d to?  Or should we skip cirque and take her to see Lion King.

What else for her?  Just touring some of the sights at the casinos would be amazing to her also.   The pirate show, the water fountains , etc


----------



## Karen G (Dec 30, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I just bought tickets to Jersey Boys for our upcoming LV trip. It is very highly rated.  If you are going in January, you can get a large discount here. Unfortunately, we are going in February.


We saw Jersey Boys Dec. 17 and enjoyed it so much. I think it's one of the best shows we've seen--love the music of Frankie Valli. On the bottom of the ticket stub was a coupon for a free drink at Lavo, a very nice bar in the Palazzo.  There's also a good place to eat before the show at Grand Lux cafe in the Palazzo near the entrance to the theater. It's run by Cheesecake Factory and the food was really good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 30, 2009)

happybaby said:


> Or should we skip cirque and take her to see Lion King.
> 
> What else for her?  Just touring some of the sights at the casinos would be amazing to her also.   The pirate show, the water fountains , etc


I think she'd like Lion King better. There are some interesting things to see inside Crystals, the shopping area at City Center. There are ice sculptures that melt and refreeze and there are some columns of water that swirl inside like tornadoes.There's a really cool fountain in front of the entrance to the Aria that's fun to watch & it's even better after dark as it changes colors.  There's a free monorail tram that runs between Monte Carlo, Crystals, and the Bellagio.  The conservatory at the Bellagio is always fun to see with a different display made of flowers & plants for each season. The dancing fountains out front are always good.

Be aware that the pirate show in front of Treasure Island isn't really a "family" show anymore.  It's a bit risque now.  The canals at the Venetian are cool to see and in St. Mark's Square there are usually entertainers that kids like to see. 

An afternoon show she might like is Mac King at Harrah's. She might enjoy the M&M store by the big Coke bottle across from NYNY.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Karen G said:


> We saw Jersey Boys Dec. 17 and enjoyed it so much. I think it's one of the best shows we've seen--love the music of Frankie Valli. On the bottom of the ticket stub was a coupon for a free drink at Lavo, a very nice bar in the Palazzo.  There's also a good place to eat before the show at Grand Lux cafe in the Palazzo near the entrance to the theater. It's run by Cheesecake Factory and the food was really good and reasonably priced.



Sounds yummy, but I think we're going to enjoy a nice steakhouse dinner before the show.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 31, 2009)

We have been to Vegas in Feb before and it is a great time of year to walk the strip to see all of the casinos. In the past we have taken our DS to tour Hoover Dam, Red Rocks for hiking, Game Works for video play, the knights show, Blue Man Group and Mystere.  There are so many things you can still do with kids for a few days.


----------



## DAA (Jan 1, 2010)

*Vegas Suggestions*

I purchased a getaway on II for the 23rd of January at the Marriott Grand Chateau.  While we are in Vegas we are planning to go to Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park.  I know it is quite far to get to Bryce, but can anyone here let me know if it is worth the drive?  We also plan on going to the Hoover Dam. I will be going with my husband and our 25 year old daughter.  She wants to buy us a massage at a spa while we are there as our Christmas present.  Does anyone have any recommendation for a reasonable but good Spa? Any information would be appreciated.  Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2010)

DAA said:


> I know it is quite far to get to Bryce, but can anyone here let me know if it is worth the drive?


Absolutely worth the drive, but you might want to spend the night rather than try to make a day trip out of it.  It is one of the most amazing sights I've ever seen, so do take the time to go there. 

If you are 62 you qualify for the National Parks Senior Pass. I think the fee to enter Zion National Park was $25 when we went there. We spent the night in a motel just outside the park. The next day we were driving to Bryce Canyon and there's a shortcut you can take that goes through Zion National Park. We had to pay the $25 again but it was worth it for the miles it saved.  If you aren't 62, try to time your visit so that you have to enter Zion just once!


----------



## mtngal (Jan 1, 2010)

Bryce is one of my favorite national parks - it's a wonderful place to visit.  I can easily spend a day or two there, just admiring the scenery and hiking.  Which means I'm not sure it's worth trying to drive there from Vegas unless you plan on staying just outside the park and spending parts of both days there (it looks like its a 4-5 hour drive under good conditions).  The other concern I'd have with going up there in January is the weather.  Bryce is quite high and will have snow.  At that time of year you could hit bad roads, and I think they will close the road into the national park if conditions are bad.  I've been stranded in St. George in January when they closed I-15 between St. George and Cedar City - the roads were awful.

Zion shouldn't be a problem as Zion valley is lower and it's probably about a 3-4 hour drive (depending on how fast you drive).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 2, 2010)

mtngal said:


> At that time of year you could hit bad roads, and I think they will close the road into the national park if conditions are bad.


The weather and road conditions would definitely be a factor to consider.  We went in September '07 and it was great that time of year.


----------



## randyz (Jan 3, 2010)

happybaby said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I decided on GD.  It's gold crown and 2br that sleeps 8, whereas SB only is 1br that sleeps 4.
> 
> ...



In case it helps to prepare you better the GD has a King in the master, and 2 doubles in the 2nd bedroom. The living room has a pull out queen. 2 bathrooms.

The pool may not be usable depending on the weather, hot tubs are definitely available. There are usually childrens activities available, and there is a games room for kids.

Randy (GD Owner)


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 3, 2010)

I definitely recommend the Jubilee show at Bally's. We have seen it 3 times. We visited Bryce and Zion NP's last June. I strongly recommend them but you have to consider the weather in February. I wouldn't visit Bryce without doing Zion as well so you would need at least a 1 night stay at one or the other.


----------



## RDB (Jan 3, 2010)

*Las Vegas trip to Bryce and more*

Follow along on your maps. This is doable in a day's drive, weather permitting.  Just don't dilly-dally!  Look and move along.

Drive up I-15 N (into UTAH).  167 mi   

Take EXIT 57, through CEDAR CITY.    Turn RIGHT onto UT-14.  18 mi 

Turn LEFT onto UT-148 (Portions may be closed seasonally).  5.7 mi to *Cedar Breaks National Monument*, UT.

*Allow at least 3.5 hours for this 195 miles*. 
******************************************* 

From *Cedar Breaks National Monument*, go NORTH on UT-148 toward UT-143 (Portions may be closed seasonally).  2.0 mi 

Turn RIGHT onto UT-143.  31.7 mi to PANGUITCH, UT.     
*Travel Estimates:   46 minutes   /   33.71 miles* 
 ********************************************

Follow US-89 SOUTH 7 mi.      Turn LEFT onto UT-12.  13.6 mi 
 Turn RIGHT onto UT-63 (Portions may toll).  9.1 mi  to *BRYCE CANYON*. 

*Travel Estimates:   40 minutes   /   29.53 miles *
 *********************************************

Return on the 9.1 mi and turn LEFT onto UT-12.  
Go 13.6 mi and turn LEFT onto US-89.  
Travel 43.1 mi to *MOUNT CARMEL JUNCTION*, UT.     
*Travel Estimates:   1 hour 18 minutes   /   65.81 miles *
**********************************************

Turn WEST onto UT-9 (Portions toll).  44.6 mi   for *Zion NP*.   
*************************************************  

Go on out UT-9/S 100 W   12.5 mi  and merge onto I-15 S (Passing through ARIZONA, then crossing into NEVADA).  125.3 mi 

Welcome to LAS VEGAS, NV.      
*Travel Estimates:   3 hours 15 minutes   /   183.62 miles *
***************************************************

Allow 10 hours just for driving.  Most likely you would wish to overnight near Bryce Canyon.

Note: If getting up to CEDAR BREAKS NATIONAL MONUMENT is not happening, head straight on across UT14 to 89 and up to Bryce.


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to live in Utah and have visited both Zion and Bryce many times during summer and winter months. It is true that driving to Bryce can be iffy in the winter depending on the current weather patterns. However, the winter scenery is spectular. Bryce is a 4-5 hour drive (each way) from Vegas. Weather permitting I highly recommend going.

Zion is one of my favorite places to hike. During the summer months you cannot drive in the canyon but are required to take a shuttle. During fall and winter you are allowed to drive in the canyon. From Vegas, we like to rent a convertible car and take the top down when in the canyon. Much of the scenery is high as the red rock cliffs are very steep. Zion is a 3 hour drive from vegas and can be done in a single day without an overnight stay.


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 8, 2010)

DAA said:


> I purchased a getaway on II for the 23rd of January at the Marriott Grand Chateau.  While we are in Vegas we are planning to go to Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park.  I know it is quite far to get to Bryce, but can anyone here let me know if it is worth the drive?  We also plan on going to the Hoover Dam. I will be going with my husband and our 25 year old daughter.  She wants to buy us a massage at a spa while we are there as our Christmas present.  Does anyone have any recommendation for a reasonable but good Spa? Any information would be appreciated.  Happy New Year to Everyone!




The last several times that we stayed at Grand Chateau, we used the spa at Bellagio. The price of a massage and day use of the spa is $140 per person (as of October 09). Bellagio Spa is fantastic. One drawback for us though is the mens and womens spa areas are completely seperate. You can however get a couples massage.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 8, 2010)

DAA said:


> I purchased a getaway on II for the 23rd of January at the Marriott Grand Chateau.  While we are in Vegas we are planning to go to Bryce Canyon and Zion National Park.  I know it is quite far to get to Bryce, but can anyone here let me know if it is worth the drive?  We also plan on going to the Hoover Dam. I will be going with my husband and our 25 year old daughter.  She wants to buy us a massage at a spa while we are there as our Christmas present.  Does anyone have any recommendation for a reasonable but good Spa? Any information would be appreciated.  Happy New Year to Everyone!



Bryce and Zion are definitely worth the trip but I wouldn't try to do it in one day. The drive to Zion can be tricky depending on the weather. We went in March and it snowed the whole time we were in Bryce and some of the raods in the park were closed. It was still beautiful and worth the trip. On our last two trips to Vegas we added extra days to spend time in Utah; one trip was one night in Zion and one in Bruce, the other was three nights in Lake Powell. Both trips were in March. There are so many beautiful places to see in Utah!


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 8, 2010)

We did a loop trip last May/June from Southern California to Las Vegas to Utah back to Las Vegas and back home. Rather than do a long post about it, here is the link to my thread about my trip report along with some great posts by others.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99895

Though this doesn't really apply directly to the OP's question, there is a lot of good info for anybody interested in going from Las Vegas to Utah. I definitely would not do this in the winter months as you will be driving in elevations that reach 9600 feet. We spent 5 nights in Utah along the way from Las Vegas through Utah back to Las Vegas.


----------

